
Introducing the All New Trello Business Class - bhughes
http://blog.trello.com/introducing-the-all-new-trello-business-class/
======
gingerlime
Github integration is something we were eagerly waiting for. We're using
Waffle[0] and are reasonably happy, but it doesn't feel as smooth as Trello.

Very keen to give this a try and it's a major incentive for us to upgrade to
Business Class. Trello is quite an amazing tool.

[0] [https://waffle.io](https://waffle.io)

